# Just jumping into smoking



## Twrexx (Apr 7, 2020)

Grilled since I was a teenager, but an old neighbor of mine moved away and left me their smoker so I’ve been giving it a go.

smoked some ribs earlier this week. I think they came out great (forgot pics).

now I have a small turkey I’m smoking. It’s just about done-maybe another 30-40 min. 6 lbs, been in since about 3, but as I’m new to this I’m still getting a hang of keeping temp even. When it’s gotten hot- I just put apples on the coals to kind of slowly bring  temp down of the vent doesn’t seem to be doing the trick. That sound reasonable? Seeeeems to be working ok, and it can’t hurt the taste right? (Yes, usingwood as well as charcoal...hickory bc that’s what was at the store).

Anyway , y’all stay healthy!

pic is just the turkey in the brine last night :)


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 7, 2020)

what kind of smoker>?  Any pics of it?


----------



## Big Jed 78 (Apr 7, 2020)

Hello new to the forum just feeling out the site been smoking for 10 years lots of pepperettes and summer sausage hams


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 7, 2020)

Welcome to SMF! Can you provide more details on your smoker? And yes, stay healthy too!!


----------



## Big Jed 78 (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a digital Bradley  and a couple homemade smokers last one is a deep freezer mounted on top of a file cabinet powered by convection oven element controlled by auber instrument smd 200 smoke is provided by smoke pellets


----------



## Marian Starks (Apr 8, 2020)

Its looking awesome, while i like maple wood for preparing smoking meat, i tried many recipes, but it was hard for me to prepare the exact as in photo, but giving proper time and scheduling every component, i made that, and it was really awesome in taste.


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 8, 2020)

Boy howdy, this thread is just all over the place! Welcome new guys! RAY


----------



## Twrexx (Apr 8, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> what kind of smoker>?  Any pics of it?


----------



## Twrexx (Apr 8, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Welcome to SMF! Can you provide more details on your smoker? And yes, stay healthy too!!


 should be a pic up now, she's nothing fancy haha


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 8, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 8, 2020)

welcome from pa, ya don't need nothing fancy to make some great food. just a little knowledge and patience. and lot's of beer if ya drink


----------



## zwiller (Apr 8, 2020)

WELCOME.  Smoked turkey is what got into this hobby.  Do yourself a favor and check some of Pop's threads.  His turkey brine is killer.  I'll get you started: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/how-to-cure-and-smoke-a-turkey.280726/


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 9, 2020)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Twrexx (May 2, 2020)

zwiller said:


> WELCOME.  Smoked turkey is what got into this hobby.  Do yourself a favor and check some of Pop's threads.  His turkey brine is killer.  I'll get you started: https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/how-to-cure-and-smoke-a-turkey.280726/


Heck ya. I just smoked a turkey a few weeks ago—I had some tips from a friend who is a chef, but I will definitely visit Pop’s pointers! Thanks!


----------

